# BEST GUITAR HERO GAME EVAR!!!!!1



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 29, 2009)

Plz watch my new YOUtUbe vid an SUBSRICBE, PLOx....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ais2FOusB1g

Best


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Uh... just some guy jumping around while failing at a song on Guitar Hero 3? Not my cup of tea


----------



## Matt (Sep 1, 2009)

...like a boss.


----------

